# Weird Wormer question about dogs.



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, my boyfriend is wanting to put one of his dogs down, but really doesn't want to at the same time..

The dog has lost all his hair and has literally chewed himself raw! They've tried a lot of different things.

I'm wondering if Pour on Cattle wormer that i use on my goats would harm him?? I've given dogs Safe guard for horses, but didn't know if pour-on for Cattle was safe for a dog? He is either allergic to something or possibly some kind of parisite?

Or would it just make things worse do you think?

It was just a crazy Idea I had, but I wasn't going to even sugest it 'til I knew it was safe!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Has the vet done a skin scrape to check for mites? 

Have you put a Veterinary approved flea treatment on him, such as Frontline, Revolution, or Advantix?

What breed of animal is it?

What food do you have him on?

Most common for this is flea irritation, sacroptic mange, or alergies.

Please let me know and I will see if I know of something that may be able to help you!!!

Allison


----------

